# Can You Sense Someone's Presence?



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know how to describe it, but I get this strange feeling when there are others near by. Even if I didnt see or hear the person I can somehow sense their energy or aura. It's a strange feeling. I'll get the feeling and turn and someone will be there. Does anyone else have this?


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes. I think it comes from years of having to be "on guard" or "on watch".


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Interesting...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Sirus said:


> I sence others that other people cant see. The little people.  They,re all around us.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Im so glad I cant see them... let them stay hidden from me. :|


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Dont tell them please I dont want them to be upset at me. Its not that I dont like them or anything I just dont think I could handle things if they were visible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Sirus said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Im so glad I cant see them... let them stay hidden from me. :|
> ...


I think they would be too, the pixies would hate it! LOL.

I have this strongly Jesse. I partly agree with Vixen that it can happen from having to be on the look out, we are highly stimulated and easily startled individuals, therefore we can be allways looking out for the unexpected with a hightened awareness. But I also have to agree with Sirus because as you know I love pixies. :wink: I also told you that I senced that you could be intuitive but this is not the right forum section to discuss it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe we can chat about that sometime in chatzy or facebook chat..Id like to explore the possiblities.

I want to apologize if any elementals or pixies or fairies or any invisible creature out there was offended by my comments.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

You sound a little down Jesse. 

Sure we can talk about it in chatsy or on facebook or wherever you want. I will be going out soon but I will be back later tonight.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow talk about intuition! I am feeling very down right now.....I dont know how you discerned that...you're good Lyns.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> I am feeling very down right now.....


Oh  Well we can not have that, I will have to try and cheer you up later! 

Lynsey.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, I believe Spirit hit the nail on the head.
After years of being on guard your senses become stronger/hyper stimulated....just like a blind person's hearing improves.
Being on guard constantly gives your senses a work out.

I know this from experience, I find myself to be on guard most of the time.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I feel the same way sometimes. I too think its because of this hyper vigilant state that is part of DP/DR.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

^-^


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I think I sat on one of the little people :shock: No, wait, that was my cat. She's plotting revenge now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

I senSe someone now!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

I am doing a project about this


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I hve two diferent things. I more notice the lack of sensing people. Like I used to feel a connection to people and I haven't for the last 5 years and it's awful, I can't relate to people, it feels like it's work to be around them, like I could sit next to someone and close my eyes and it would feel like they disapeared, like they were in another state or something. But hen at the same time- I'm really hyped sensitive to people being too close to me when I don't want them to be, like on public transportation or something, especially men I don't know


----------

